# [RISOLTO] dopo istallazione firefox 3

## ashlar

ho disistallato la vecchia versione di firefox e ho istallato al suo posto la firefox-bin versione 3.

Quando lancio il comando "emerge -avuND world" mi ributta da istallare il pacchetto di firefox versione 2, ho provato a saltare la sua compilazione e a riprenderla con un bel "emerge --resume --skipfirst" ma mi da il seguente avviso:

 *Quote:*   

> alculating dependencies /
> 
>  * Invalid resume list:
> 
>  * 
> ...

 Last edited by ashlar on Wed Jun 18, 2008 5:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HoX

Non so per l'errore di emerge. Per quello che riguarda FF3 prova a controllare di aver smascherato mozilla-firefox-bin e di aver fatto emerge --sync.

----------

## riverdragon

Diversi pacchetti dipendono da firefox-2. Ovvero: dipendono da firefox-2 e non va bene la versione 3; dipendono da firefox e non va bene firefox-bin.

Prova ad eseguire equery d mozilla-firefox

----------

## ashlar

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Diversi pacchetti dipendono da firefox-2. Ovvero: dipendono da firefox-2 e non va bene la versione 3; dipendono da firefox e non va bene firefox-bin.
> 
> Prova ad eseguire equery d mozilla-firefox

 

ho questa risposta:

```
dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19.1-r1 (!xulrunner & firefox? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

gnome-extra/yelp-2.22.1-r1 (!xulrunner? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

media-video/totem-2.22.2-r1 (nsplugin & !xulrunner & !seamonkey? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

media-video/vlc-0.9.0_alpha20080524 (nsplugin & !xulrunner & !seamonkey? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

www-client/epiphany-2.22.2 (!xulrunner? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

```

----------

## Onip

Io ho appena finito di installare ff-3. Ho seguito (più o meno)questi passi

abilitare la USE xulrunner globalmente, così i pacchetti non dipenderanno più da firefox-2, ma da xulrunner-1.8

```
# emerge -DuNav world
```

smascherare ff-3-bin e le sue dipendenze (non avevo voglia di compilare un altro mattone oggi). Occhio che nspr 

rimuovere firefox-2 ed emergere ff-bin-3.0  con attenzione al punto qui sopra

Per chi volesse emergere firefox da sorgenti (non il bin) occhio che nspr rompe parecchi pacchetti pesanti di gnome (evolution, evolution-data-server, pidgin...) negli avvisi di emerge è spiegato bene come fare. Comunque il metodo grezzo è quello di rimuovere le librerie segnalate e dare un bel

```
# revdep-rebuild -av
```

Saluti

----------

## ashlar

anche io  confermo che ho risolto togliendo "firefox" dal make.conf e aggiungendoci al suo posto "xulrunner"

----------

## mambro

MMM, liferea vi funziona?

A me da 

```

** ERROR **: Spiacente, non sono riuscito a caricare nessuno dei moduli browser installati. Utilizzare l'opzione --debug-plugins per ottenere informazioni di debug.

aborting...

```

Poi ricompilandolo (con tutte le possibili combinazioni delle use xulrunner e firefox) mi da 

```

r/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -DXULRUNNER_HOME=\"/usr/lib64/xulrunner\" -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -MT liblihtmlx_la-mozembed.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liblihtmlx_la-mozembed.Tpo -c mozembed.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/liblihtmlx_la-mozembed.o

mozsupport.cpp: In function 'gint mozsupport_key_press_cb(GtkWidget*, void*)':

mozsupport.cpp:56: error: 'nsIDOMKeyEvent' was not declared in this scope

mozsupport.cpp:56: error: 'event' was not declared in this scope

mozsupport.cpp:56: error: expected primary-expression before ')' token

mozsupport.cpp:56: error: expected `;' before 'ev'

mozsupport.cpp:67: error: 'nsIDOMKeyEvent' is not a class or namespace

mozsupport.cpp: In function 'void mozsupport_set_offline_mode(gboolean)':

mozsupport.cpp:281: error: 'NS_IOSERVICE_CONTRACTID' was not declared in this scope

make[4]: *** [liblihtmlm_la-mozsupport.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../src -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -I/usr/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/lib64/dbus-1.0/include -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/lib64/xulrunner/include/gtkembedmoz -I/usr/lib64/xulrunner/include -I/usr/lib64/xulrunner/include/xpcom -I/usr/lib64/xulrunner/include/string -I/usr/include/nspr -DORBIT2=1 -pthread -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/gconf/2 -I/usr/include/orbit-2.0 -I/usr/include/libxml2 -I/usr/include/libglade-2.0 -march=nocona -O2 -pipe -MT liblihtmlx_la-mozsupport.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/liblihtmlx_la-mozsupport.Tpo -c mozsupport.cpp  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/liblihtmlx_la-mozsupport.o

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.4.13/work/liferea-1.4.13/src/mozilla'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.4.13/work/liferea-1.4.13/src'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.4.13/work/liferea-1.4.13/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.4.13/work/liferea-1.4.13'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: net-news/liferea-1.4.13 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line  801:  Called gnome2_src_compile

 *             environment, line  645:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "compile failure"

 *  The die message:

 *   compile failure

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.4.13/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-news/liferea-1.4.13/temp/environment'.

 * 

```

----------

## Onip

provato con la versione ~ ?

(E' solo un tentativo, non lo uso)

----------

## mambro

MMM, si effettivamente quello ~ funziona

----------

## riverdragon

Grazie del consiglio Onip, l'ho messo in pratica anche io.

Ora sarebbe buona cosa che chi per primo si accorge del cambio di dipendenza nei pacchetti che richiedono specificamente firefox 2 segnali qui che si può modificare... xulrunner è un pachiderma e ne farei volentieri a meno!

Sul mio sistema i pacchetti da monitorare sono:

```
dev-python/gnome-python-extras

gnome-extra/yelp

media-video/totem

net-news/liferea

net-www/mplayerplug-in

```

----------

## Onip

Io ho anche

```

dev-java/swt

net-www/gecko-mediaplayer

```

In generale quelli da controllare, comunque, sono quelli con le use firefox, seamonkey, xulrunner. Non necessariamente tutte e tre.

----------

## mambro

Vi funziona la stampa su file?

a me appare una finestrella completamente bianca di dimensioni minime e non stampa nulla. Se provo a ridare stampa mi da "errore di stampa. Non disponibile"..

Ovviamente con le altre applicazioni gnome la stampa su file funziona..

EDIT: Ritiro tutto, era un qualche problema temporaneo.. al riavvio successivo funzionava tutto..

----------

## geps2

 *Onip wrote:*   

> Io ho appena finito di installare ff-3. Ho seguito (più o meno)questi passi
> 
> abilitare la USE xulrunner globalmente, così i pacchetti non dipenderanno più da firefox-2, ma da xulrunner-1.8
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ho abilitatato la USE xulrunner su make.conf, e ho tolto la flag firefox, ma emerge -uDN world vuole fare sempre il downgrade!

Funziona a tutti tranne che a me?

ecco le dipendenze:

```

 ~ # equery d mozilla-firefox

[ Searching for packages depending on mozilla-firefox... ]

app-office/openoffice-2.4.1 (!xulrunner & firefox? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

media-video/vlc-0.9.0_beta1 (nsplugin & !xulrunner & !seamonkey? =www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)

net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.45 (=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2*)
```

----------

## riverdragon

Aggiorna mplayerplug-in alla versione 3.50.

----------

## geps2

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Aggiorna mplayerplug-in alla versione 3.50.

 

sì era quello, grazie!

----------

